# So say you have a Civil PE & you took the



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2006)

If you actually did some retaining wall design, would you "technically" be able to stamp a retaining wall plan? Say for a parking lot, or similar size retaining wall structure?

We were talking about this at work recently. Our "bridge guy" doesnt have any retaining wall expereince, so he doesnt want to stamp the retaining wall plans, but he is the only "structural engineer" in our office that has a "Structural PE" These walls are huge, some are 50 ft tall. (different from the example above)

but this got me thinking, if you are taking the PM section in Civil, and if you do some work in the AM sections, do you feel comfortable "stamping" that type of work? is the thought, well there was a retaining wall footing design question on the PE, so therefore, I am qualified to stamp retaining wall plans?

Does this make any sense?

I guess what I am getting at is if you pass the PE, do you feel you should be able to stamp any work that is similar to the AM section?


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 2, 2006)

It is the PE's decision to stamp the plans or not because he is ultimately liable. If he is uncomfortable stamping plans then he definetly shouldn't do it. Management (in a perfect world; we are talking about management here) should see to it that he gets the education and training he needs in order to feel comfortable about it.


----------

